

3 million bank accounts hacked in Iran - ubasu
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/3-million-bank-accounts-hacked-in-iran/11577

======
bediger4000
This sort of incident just reeks of 1998. Nobody in the USA (at least) would
"prove a vulnerability exists", because they know that would get them arrested
on a federal rap instantly. Also, nobody would not take the warning, much less
ignore the minor hack preceding the 3 million account hack.

Is this just an issue with Iran's culture not having much experience with
problems like widespread security flaws, or is something different going on
there?

Also, with respect to the "Halal Internet" thing going around a few days ago,
will the Iranian Halal Internet be so small that it won't keep up with
security awareness and other trends?

------
jefe78
I can't help but wonder, what possesses the CEO of a company to not act on
this type of information, in SOME capacity? Is it apathy, perhaps they're so
busy that they never see it?

